# Canon 70D or Nikon D7100.?



## The gamer (Dec 13, 2014)

please help me to choose between canon 70D and nikon D7100..
getting confuse between these two.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2014)

they both are superb and you will not be disappointed with any of them...what is your fav genere of photography (birding, landscape, macro, portrait etc)?

thirdparty lenses/flashs are available equally for both . I can explain more but 1st answer my above question


----------



## The gamer (Dec 16, 2014)

normally you can for jewellery pics and for landscape and birding as well..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2014)

you should go for Canon ...it have some nice birding lens like 100-400 , 400f5.6 ...for jwellery pics get a canon 100mm micro..


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 17, 2014)

If image quality is your highest priority than go for Nikon as it has got a better sensor but you can go for Canon if you need wider lens choice specially in telephoto category.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2014)

Upadhyay said:


> If image quality is your highest priority than go for Nikon as it has got a better sensor but you can go for Canon if you need wider lens choice specially in telephoto category.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2014)

@inci  I dont see any diffrence in Nikon and Canon now days


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] .... exactly. They both have superb image quality and equally good lenses.


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 22, 2014)

Difference may not be very visible all the time as it’s not just the sensor but in general Nikon have far better sensors than Canon and I have experienced this again and again.

Check this for details.
SenScore™ Digital Camera Sensor Rating

It may not be  a fare comparison to do but my 7D sucks above 400 ISO and I have got very usable shot on D4 at 32000 ISO


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2014)

its not correct comparision...u should compare 5dmk3 with d4..see the diff


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not comparing, how can I compare a prosumer crop body with flagship full frame. 

You can see your comparison here
*www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Compare/Side-by-side/Nikon-D7100-versus-Canon-EOS-7D___865_619

Do go through this link to see an over all comparison of different brands and models, I hope you will get the answer
Camera Sensor Ratings by DxOMark - DxOMark
SenScore™ Digital Camera Sensor Rating

- - - Updated - - -

I guess Canon 5D III and Nikon D4 will still not be a fare comparison so lets compare

5D III vs. 810
Nikon D810 versus Canon EOS 5D Mark III - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2014)

thats fare comparision


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thats fare comparision



Wow   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] I just noticed you have the Tammy 90mm. Yesterday I spent 5 hrs between a Zeiss , Tokina and Tammy. Finally bought the Tokina 100mm F2.8! Got a Ringflash and Aputure V Control UFC 1S too. Next it has to be a Zeiss Lens ...... Its  results are to be seen to be believed.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2014)

@inci there is really no comparision between Zeiss and other two ...but price matters too ...I was also thinking of ring flash..but it cost 5k+ and I dont want led ring flash which I found out to be almost useless .


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @inci there is really no comparision between Zeiss and other two ...but price matters too ...I was also thinking of ring flash..but it cost 5k+ and I dont want led ring flash which I found out to be almost useless .



Im going 1DX by June if funds permit,hopefully ,but 500/600mm Prime CanonL is confirmed!!!!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2014)

wow u got some big jackpot it seems...collecting gears and not sharing any pics you are taking out of that


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 26, 2014)

OK, I'll share some recent pictures taken soon with the existing 7D and Tammy 600mm. I feel lethargic to upload then paste link,I have wish it was a one step process.


----------



## jaimin100 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> OK, I'll share some recent pictures taken soon with the existing 7D and Tammy 600mm. I feel lethargic to upload then paste link,I have wish it was a one step process.



lol


----------



## furtune252 (Jan 31, 2015)

Both are good by their features but i prefer canon 70D the most...


----------

